# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Përvjetorë Që Nuk Harrohen Kurrë!

## biligoa

Fadil Shyti / PËRVJETORË QË NUK HARROHEN KURRË! 



PJESA E PARË 

Bajram Curri 
(1862- 1925) 
…Thonë u shtri e thonë u vra, 
por ti s´vdiqe or baba, 
as në shpellë të Dragobisë, 
as në zemrat e djalërisë! (Noli) 


- Sot, është data, 29 mars 2009, sot është përvjetori i 83 i rënies heroike të tribunit popullor, Plakut të Maleve, atje në shpellën e Dragobisë, duke luftuar përballë forcave tradhtare, të udhëhequra në rrugën pakrye nga kryetradhtarët si Ahmet Zogu dhe Cana beg Kryeziu, ky i fundit në bashkëpunim me kryexhandarin e Krumës, ish-bashkëpunëtorin e Drazha Mihajloviqit, xhelatin, Muharrem Bajraktari e organizojnë rrethimin e shpellës ku ishte strehuar me shokët më besnikë, vigani lirisë dhe mbrojtësi i madh i Shqipërisë nga të gjithë armiqtë e shqiptarëve, për një jetë të tërë, Bajram Curri. 
Kur isha në Shqipëri në shtatorin e vitit 2008, pikërisht, në atë muaj “të lavdishëm”, përkujtohej 80 vjetori i mbretërisë zogolliste, ishin mbledhur në një konferencë, përkrahës djathtistë, të cilët shprehnin mallëngjimin për ato vite të “përparimit” të Shqipërisë, nën udhëheqjen e satrapit, Zog. 
E kujtonin të parin e tyre me pompozitet, duke harruar që, atëbotë kur sundonte zogolli, Shqipëria po vuante si mos më keq nga malarja; kur ushunjëzat ua thithnin gjakun shqiptarëve brigjeve detare, kurse, po në kryeqytet, në male dhe përtej brigjeve të Adriatikut e Jonit, binin duke luftuar e duke rënë në altarin e lirisë, me forcat mercenare pro-turke, pre-serbe, pro-italiane, e të tjera agjenturave të huaja; udhëheqës popullorë si Avni Rustemi, Bajram Curri, Luigj Gurakuqi, Hasan Prishtina e shumë të tjerë. 
Derisa, po bisedoja me një mik nga Kavaja, se ç´ po debatohej në Tiranë, nga pasardhësit politikë të sojit të zogollit, Ay, më propozoi të lexoj një libër me shumë burime të forta historike që i kishte përjetuar në ato vite njëri nga ish-bashkëpunëtorët më të ngushtë të A. Zogut, Çartin Saraçi. 
- Ky libër historik, ndonëse jo i plotë, për faktin se disa pjesë të këtij libri kishin humbur gjatë vorbullave jetësore të autorit, megjithatë, përmbante një mori argumentesh të pathyeshme për veprimtarinë atdhetare të kundërshtarëve të Zogut, dhe njëkohësisht, kishte dhe shumë dëshmi të pathyeshme për veprimtarinë e tij anti-kombëtare, të “mbretit të të gjithë shqiptarëve”! 
Libri, titullohet: “Zogu i shqiptarëve” (Një histori e jetuar). 
I përkthyer nga dorëshkrimi anglisht, Virgjil Muçi. Tiranë, 2006. 
- Është me rëndësi që t´i njoftoj lexuesit, që ky libër fillon me akuzën më të ashpër që i bëhet nga Çatin Saraçi, ish- mbretit, A. Zogu: 
“UNË ÇARTIN SARAÇI, TË AKUZOJ TY AHMET ZOGU SI TRADHTAR TË ATDHEUT TËND, SI VRASËS DHE HAJDUT!” 
- Nuk është këtu vendi të zgjatem shumë në biografinë e autorit të librit, por, megjithatë, kujtoj se iu mbetem borxh lexuesve të këtij shkrimi, nëse nuk i shkruaj për të, bile ca rreshta. 
-Çatin Paskal Saraçi (1902-1974), ishte bir i një familjeje në zë tregtare borgjeze të Shkodrës. I rritur qysh 10 vjeçar në Europë, ndërsa, atdheu i tij, qe ende “pjesë e Turqisë”, me marrjen e pushtetit në Shqipëri nga Ahmet Zogu, ai bëri pjesë për një ndërkohë të mirë në administratën e lartë të tij, si funksionar diplomatik jo vetëm për shkak të miqësisë së tij “të ngushtë” me Zogun, por edhe për meritë të formimit të tij në shkolla në zë austriake të asaj kohe. 
Bashkëkohësit, si zëmadhi Paul Getty, e kanë kujtuar figurën origjinale të këtij diplomati shqiptaro-evropian, në Legatën Shqiptare në Vjenë. Ashtu, sikurse e kanë përshkruar të huaj të befasuar prej njohjeve me të nëpër sallonet londineze, të pritjeve diplomatike në kohën kur përfaqësonte Shqipërinë në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar: kryelartë, e paksa të hutuar, gjithë good manners, veshur në tweed skocez ngjyrë gri të mbyllët – qepur mesiguri prej ndonjë rrobaqepësi të Vjenës. 
…Me siguri, që pak syresh e kanë ditur që brenda asaj “figure” mondane, gjallonte një fuqi shpirtërore e pazakontë, ndërsa, prapa syve të tij bënte punën e vet dhuntia e aftësisë për të depërtuar edhe në skutat më të errëta të shpirtit njerëzor fjala vjen: deri në ferrin e një pushtetari... 

VIJON 

Suedi, më 29 Mars 2009

----------


## biligoa

PJESA E DYTË 

Bajram Curri 
(1862- 1925) 
…Thonë u shtri e thonë u vra, 
por ti s´vdiqe or baba, 
as në shpellë të Dragobisë, 
as në zemrat e djalërisë! 
(Noli) 



Pasqyrimin më të saktë për krijimtarinë artistike dhe kontributin në publicistikën dhe historiografinë shqiptare, të këtij autori e ka dhënë Ariuel Plasari, i cili shkruan: Dy fjalë për këtë libër dhe autorin e tij. 

... Që ai, (Çatin Saraçi), njihej si njëri nga miqtë më të afërt, me sa duket edhe intim, të Ahmetit qysh në të ri, kuptohet edhe nga mënyra me të cilën ai i drejtohet Zogut, në letrat e veta duke e quajtur veten: “Unë, si ish-shoku yt i ngushtë ...”. 

Në mjedisin antagonistik të politikës shqiptare të asaj kohe, madje, bashkëpunimi Zogolli-Saraçi, mbahej aq i padiskutueshëm, sa emri “Çatini”, përgojohej edhe për ndonjë organizim vrasjesh, nga ato për të cilat Zogu vetë u pat akuzuar më shumë se prej një pale. 

Për këtë arsye dëshmia e një “miku” të tillë për “Nalt-Madhninë e shqiptarëve” vjen edhe më befasuese, për të mos thënë më e denjë për besim, pasi dëshmi si kjo mbajnë kurdoherë vulën e subjektivitetit të fortë të autorëve të tyre. Porse, në një kuptim, para dëshmisë së Çatinit, gati-gati duken pakogjë ato, çfarë patën shkruar për “Nalt Madhninë”, armiqtë e shpallur të tij, Noli, Konica, Çerkezi, Bulka, Spasse, Kuteli, Petro Markoja, dëshmitë e të cilëve na qenë dukur thjesht letërsi... 

Çatini, depërtues në ferrin e pushtetarit – ose, Çatini lëçitës i Machiavellit, në daçi – duket t´i ketë kallëzuar qysh më 1940-n, së paku. 

Çatin Saraçi, ishte piktor dhe shkrues kujtimesh që, për lexuesin janë tepër me interes. 

Piktura e tij shquhej me punime vaj, akuarele, dhe vizatime përfshirë peisazhe, natyra e qetë, portrete. Piktura e tij, lidhet pikësëpari me ekspresionizmin, por, ai e njihte fort mirë dhe artin piktorik, japonez dhe atë kinez, për këtë arsye Hodini, vërente se disa ndër kryeveprat e Çatinit, janë lulet. 

Ka shkruar librin me kujtime, “Përfitim i dyfishtë” (London, Wiedenfeld &Nikolson) )... 

Ç´është për ne e rëndësishme, Çatin Saraçi, e la vërtetë të shkruar dëshminë e tij për “njeriun e lig” -sikurse, e quante ai, Ahmet Zogun. 

Është fjala për një daktiloshkrim me titull të tërë hera –herës dorëshkrim, me titull të pastabilizuar, (“Historia e një njeriu të lig” apo “Zogu i shqiptarëve”. 

- Në këtë botim është përdorur ky i dyti) të cilin ai, e depozitoi në kasetën vetjake, në një bankë të Londrës. 

Mbase, dhe ky libër mund të konsiderohet i pambaruar dhe ka pjesë që i mungojnë, prandaj, me të drejtë mund të konstatojmë që për këto mungesa, mund të pikaset se krijohet një hendek i pakëndshëm; megjithatë, ndër titujt e shumtë të tyre, ja disa që do të mjaftonin për të ndezur kërshërinë: Shfaqja e parë në publik e Zogut, Zogu si oficer austriak gjatë Luftës së parë botërore, Internimi i Zogut në Vjenë, 1917, Triumvirati: Zogu, Jak Koçi dhe unë; Vrasja e Esat Pashës në Paris, 1920, Vrasja e Avni Rustemit (cytësi); Qershor 1924, e gjithë Shqipëria në revolucion kundër Zogut, 12 Qershor 1924: Zogu kalon kufirin jugosllav dhe merr rrugën për Beograd; Krakojevski, ministri i parë rus në Tiranë, Pashiqi, fton Zogun për një takim në Beograd; Zogu merr 250 mijë sterlina, për organizimin e grushtshtetit; Marrim udhën e Vjenës dhe të Pragës për të çorientuar Tiranën; Kthimi në Jugosllavi dhe invazioni me trupat e Beogradit; Zogu, i shet Jugosllavisë, Shën Naumin dhe Vermoshin; Zogu, më nis në Vjenë për konsultime me ministrin rus në kryeqytetin austriak; Veprat kriminale të motrave të Zogut; Hidhemi nga Brindisi në Durrës me një luftanije italiane dhe Aleksandro Lessona, na dorëzon 5 milionë lira të mbyllura në një valixhe; Zogu merr mitën e dytë të madhe prej 10 milionë frangash ari; Ministri i financave, Myfit Libohova përfiton llokmën e vet; Traktati i parë i Tiranës dhe tok me të edhe 5 milionë franga ari, të tjera për Zogun; Mita e tretë e madhe për Zogun; 

Italia, mësynë Shqipërinë me ekspertë ushtarakë dhe civilë; Revolta e parë kundër Zogut, Traktati i famshëm i Tiranës me Italinë; Mita më e madhe për Zogun;; Abdurrahmani, i nxjerr paratë jashtë vendit me baule; Kriza e parë nervore e Zogut; Zogu më thërret në Tiranë, për t´i rregulluar një vizitë mjekësore në Vjenë; Konsultë me specialistët vjenezë; Atentati dhe pasojat; Nisja dhe qëndrimi në Venecie; Çmenduria e Abdurrahmanit; Vrasja e Hasan Prishtinës. 

Ah, sikur t´i kishim të gjithë këta kapituj do të mendonin një palë lexues. Ashtu, si një palë të tjerë mund të gëzoheshin: sa mirë që nuk i kemi! Unë, jam ndër të parët, që mungesën tyre e quaj për të ardhur keq! 

-Gjithsesi, duke u marrë për duarsh në gjuhën shqipe - të përkthyer prej kolegut tonë, Virgjil Muçi, me atë vesk që teksti i tërë good manners i Çatinit, e meriton – edhe trajtën e një “libri të pambaruar”, lexuesi shqiptar do të përjetojë me siguri një kërshëri të rrallë, jo vetëm sa i përket ëndjes me të cilën ai artist që qe, Çatini e pati shkruar, por posçërisht, ndeshjes me dëshmi që shpesh mund të jenë unikale. 

-Kjo, është historia e një njeriu të lig, që shtiu në dorë frenat e një kombi dhe e shpuri atë në zgrip të shkatërrimit....” 

Janë të kuptueshme ndjenjat që provohen para dëshmish të këtilla dhe, më shumë se ndjenjat mendimet që, dëshmi si kjo të ndjellin: mendime për lirinë dhe robërinë, për dashurinë e atdheut dhe poshtërimin e tij, për zbritjen mendore që, u lypset burrave të shtetit dhe mjerimin e tyre kur qëllojnë të skotës së injorantëve, por sidomos për temën e lashtë dhe nganjëherë të re; pushteti dhe paraja – temë me sa duket e pavdekshme dhe aktuale për shqiptarët e jo vetëm për ata, - mendime , që ndihmojnë edhe ato, për të kuptuar gjithnjë më mirë se, përse Shqipëria jonë ka mbetur, kështu si ka mbetur deri sot e gjithë ditën. 

-A nuk duhet të ketë qenë kjo brenga e thekshme e autorit të këtij libri amanet, qysh në çastin kur u ul ta shkruante dhe derisa, e mbyllë në dosje, për ta kyçur në kasetën tij bankare, së toku me atë tubëz të letrave, fotove, e “parave rrence”, bashkëlidhur, si dëshmi materiale AKUZËS së tij, për t´iu kthyer pastaj, luleve të veta ,me shpirtin të shpëtuar? 

Vërtetë, z. Plasari ka drejt, kur i thekson të gjitha këto shqetësime, ide përparimtare të autorit të librit, Çatin Saraçi; për faktin se, gjatë leximit të librit të cilit i kanë mbetur disa shkrime tejet me interes për ta pasqyruar të vërtetën e hidhur se; feudalistët shkretanë, bejlerët dhe agallarët të cilët e kishin lidhur qerren e historisë së tyre të zezë pas Zogut, përfunduan si mos më keq në vorbullat e historisë kombëtare. 

Ata, që aq shumë ishin dhënë pas qejfeve dhe lukseve familjare, ata që shkonin -madje, “për një darkë mbretërore”, në Itali, Greqi, apo në Serbi, -as për një çast se vrisnin mendjen për fatet e Shqipërisë, për copëtimet e trojeve shqiptare, që bëheshin në ato vite të mbrapshta, gjatë viteve në prag të luftës së parë botërore dhe, ishin po ata bukëshkalë që e shitën vendin tek fashistët në prag të luftës së dytë botërore, ikën nga sytë këmbët... 

-Pa harruar të theksoj këtu, që, këta “atdhetarë” ditë e natë çirreshin deri në qiell se: “Në Shqipni po e sjellim qytetërimin evropian”, “Po luftojmë për “Shqipninë Etnike”, “Shqipnia asht e shqiptarëve” e të tjera gjepura politike si këto, të cilat në prapaskenë e kishin tradhtinë ndaj atdheut, në të gjitha sferat e jetës politike , ekonomike, ushtarake, sociale, morale etj etj... 

Suedi, 04 prill 2009 


VIJON...

----------


## biligoa

PJESA E TRETË 

Bajram Curri 
(1862- 1925) 

“E vërteta është kurdoherë e çuditshme - madje edhe më fortë se fiksioni” (Bajroni) 


-Në këtë analizë të thuktë të këtij libri historik, në përpjekje për të hedhur në dritë sa më shumë fakte historike, kujtoj që, lexuesit do të kenë mundësinë të njohin më tej disa të bëma të Zogut, të cilat deri sot, nuk janë dalë në dritë për arsye të ndryshme dhe mbi të gjitha për faktin që për një mbret të tillë gjakpirës, është ca më lehtë t´u dihet fillimi i ardhjes së tyre në pushtet, por, zor është t´u gjenden të gjitha fijet e pista të kamufluara me elemente dinakërie e tradhtie, në dëm të kombit të vet. 

Gjatë kësaj përsiatjeje do të vijoj më tej duke gjurmuar mbi elemente më parësore të librit, (“Historia e një njeriu të lig” apo “Zogu i shqiptarëve”. Duke i shfletuar titujt e këtij libri, do të përpiqem t´u mbetem besnik, faktografisë së autorit, duke bërë këtë kujtoj që, do të ishte e ndershme dhe më realiste të gjykojnë më tej, vet lexuesit; se, kush na paska qenë dikur një mbret “ i të gjithë shqiptarëve”, i quajtur , Ahmet Zogu, i cili për të ruajtur fronin e tij, nuk i paska kursyer krimet, turpet, komplotet dhe për më tepër; as gjeografinë dhe ekonominë e atdheut, duke e bërë plaçkë tregu, vetëm e vetëm për t´i plotësuar teket e tij dhe të oborrit të tij i zhytur thellësisht në ujëra të turbullta i përkrahur dhe i pushtuar nga qarqe të huaja nga më të errëtat në Ballkan, Evropë dhe në botë. 

Duke shfletuar disa nga titujt më të rëndësishëm si: Tiran dhe diktator, Kush ishte Ahmet Zogu, Zogu mbas 24-s, Vrasja e liderit katolik, Luigj Gurakuqi, Paratë ( I ) Paratë ( II ), Diplomati Zog, Banka kombëtare e Shqipërisë me para italiane, Zogu dhe Ceno Begu, Zogu President, Vrasja e Bajram Currit nga Ceno Beg Kryeziu, Vrasja e Kryeziut në Pragë , Si u bë Zogu Mbret, Zogu dhe Italia, Zogu jeton “përkohësisht” në Shqipëri, Tek Ahmet Zogu në Tur dhe shtojcë: Ahmet Zogut , Tur, Francë, lexuesit do të mësojnë më tej për fytyrën e vërtetë prej mbretit, kameleon dhe, nuk do të bien pre e disa ithtarëve të tij, të cilët madje, edhe sot po përpiqen që me “konferenca shkencore” të tilla si ajo e shtatorit 2008 në Tiranë , të përkujtojnë me mallëngjime “atdhetarin” e madh të kombit shqiptar. 

E vërteta është kurdoherë e çuditshme - madje më fortë se fiksioni (Bajroni) . 

-Këtë mendim gjenial të Bajronit e ka marrë për bazë, autori i këtij libri. 

-Në shkrimin me titull Tiran dhe diktator; -veç tjerash, autori shkruan:”Horizonti i bëmave të Zogut, ishte i kufizuar në një sipërfaqe më shumë se 15 mijë metra katrorë, të populluar në diçka ka më shumë se 1 milion banorë, e megjithatë ndonëse një figurë minore në një shkallë relative, dosja e krimeve të tij i kalonte e linte ku e ku më pas ato të tiranëve të tjerë qofshin ata bashkëpunëtorë ose që i përkisnin të shkuarës duke përfshirë edhe Neronin...” 

-Pastaj, vijon duke i paraqitur me besnikëri keqpërdorimet (korrupsionin) e Zogut dhe oborrit të tij, kur shkruan: “Si shtiu në dorë pushtetin, paratë dhe kurorën pak gjë i mbeti për ta lakmuar. Me pushtetin ai, zaptoi gjithçka që dëshironte, por, gjithçka që zotëronte nuk qe përnjëmend gjithçka që ai, lakmonte. Thesaret e tij, ishin më të sigurta në banka të huaja e në vende të largëta, ku qenë kyçur. 

Zogu, i verbuar nga lakmia dhe ambicia ai, kishte marshuar drejt pushtetit absolut, duke ndjekur shtegun e zakonshëm të të gjithë diktatorëve: shtegun e shtruar me kokalla njerëzish dhe të damkosur me njolla gjaku. 

Në fjalimin e mbajtur më 30 janar 1930 , Hitleri u shpreh se nuk kishte fjetur qysh nga dita kur kishte marrë pushtetin... dhe, për hir të së vërtetës , kështu , duhet të jetë: nuk ka pasur tiranë , të kenë bërë gjumë të qetë... 

-Për ta vërtetuar rrugën e gabuar të tiranëve, për pushtetin e tyre të egër, autori, konstaton: “nuk është pushteti ai, që keni shtënë në dorë; por, është ai, që juve ju ka në dorë”! Pastaj, Çatin Saraçi e rrëfen një urti popullore: “Në vendlindjen time kallxohet një rrëfenjë; i ati i tha të birit se një hajn u shkelte në vathë për natë dhe u merrte nga një kokë bagëti, ndaj duheshin hapur sytë e bërë katër, për ta kapur. Edhe , i biri veproi siç i tha i ati. Erdhi hajni, djali e kapi dhe e mbërtheu fort e sakaq i bëri zë t´ et. Bukur fort biri im , sille lart”, - i thotë i ati mbas pak djali thërret sërish: babë o babë, tash është hajni që nuk po më lë mua...” 

Është për të theksuar këtu faktin që autori duke i shërbyer nga afër për shumë vjet , një tirani si Zogu; i tregon disa “intimitete” të tij; fjala vjen, : gjatë kohës që lëngonte nga sëmurja në Vjenë, Zogu më tha një ditë: “Sikur të qe e mundur ta hidhja mbas krahëve të kaluarën dhe ta nisja gjithçka nga e para, qoftë edhe si lypës, do ta quaja veten njeriun më të lumtur në botë”. 

Suedi, 11 prill 2009. 

VIJON

----------


## biligoa

Bajram Curri (1862- 1925) 

PJESA E KATËRTË 

Duke, vijuar më tej në shfletimin e librit histori, (“Historia e një njeriu të lig” apo “Zogu i shqiptarëve”; lexuesit do të gjejnë një dëshmi ndoshta prej kohësh të pavërejtur se; në shkrimin me titull: Kush ishte Ahmet Zogu, e gjejmë një fakt tepër të hidhur, por, i cili e tregon fytyrën e vërtetë të këtij personaliteti të historisë sonë e cila për një kohë dhe, jo aq kalimtare; e sundoi kombin shqiptar, sipas metodës së “hurit dhe litarit”; në faqe, 37 shkruan: “Ahmet Zogu i kurorëzuar më vonë mbret i Shqipërisë me lejen e Musolinit”. 

Koha e dëshmoi më së miri se çfarë “civilizimi evropianë” i sollën miqtë e zogollit, Musolini që, ia dha lejen për mbretëri, dhe Hitleri, që ia fali automobilin më luksoz, (për atë kohë) por, jo vetëm kaq; sepse, zogolli kishte shumë miq interesash personale, nga të gjitha meridianet, -ata të cilët ishin armiqtë më të përbetuar të kombit shqiptar, si Pashiqin serb, i cili ia përgatiti terrenin për të ardhur në pushtet dhe pastaj, të eliminonte shumë atdhetarë shqiptarë. 
Gjithashtu, koha e dëshmoi më së miri çfarë “fitoresh” i solli Shqipërisë, ardhja në pushtet i një pro-fashisti, xhelat! 
Nga kjo, kujtoj maksimën e njohur popullore: “nëse dua të di kush je, të të pyes me kë shoqërohesh”! Dhe, fatkeqësisht, shoqërime të tilla, të zogollit me xhelatët e huaj ballkaniko-evropianë, nuk ishin vetëm, shoqërime nëpër kafenetë dhe baret luksoze, por, ato u thelluan në fusha të bashkëpunimeve ekonomike, politike dhe ushtarake, të cilat i sollën aq e aq fatkeqësi të mëdha atdheut. 
- Kur i mbushi tetë vjeç, Zogu u dërgua në Kostandinopojë, ku kreu shkollën fillore dhe mësoi të lexojë e të shkruajë turqisht , në “mejtep”, 
gjatë gjithë jetës së tij, Zogu, ka kryer vetëm këto tri klasë të shkollës fillore. 
- Nga Shqipëria, kishte marrë me vete një tutor, që ia thoshin emrin Abdurrahman, njeri krejtësisht analfabet, bëmat dhe krimet e të cilit janë përshkruar shpesh, si nga autorë shqiptarë, ashtu edhe nga ata të huaj. Tashmë, dihet nga të gjithë, që ai i cyti vrasësit e të vëllait. 

“Ahmet Zogu, nuk arriti kurrë ta mësonte gramatikën e gjuhës shqipe, ndaj edhe sot e kësaj dite ai, nuk është i zoti të shkruaj qoftë edhe një rresht të vetëm në këtë gjuhë. Ai, nuk i ka shkruar kurrë njeriu një letër të vetme me dorën e vet”- shkruan, Çatin Saraçi, në kujtimet e tij. 
Në shkrimin “Kryeqyteti i Shqipërisë”, autori i këtij libri, ua përkujton lexuesve se aleancat e para me të huajt, zogolli i kishte filluar me austriakët, pra, “Zogu, dëshironte t´i paraqiste nderimet e veta, Kajzerit, për faktin që Austria në vitet 1916-1917, kishte bërë plane për të dominuar në Ballkan”; madje, në këtë takim paska marrë pjesë edhe autori i këtij libri, i cili pastaj shkruan se: “këtij bashkëpunimi i cili, përfundoi me pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga Austria, popullit shqiptar, gjatë viteve 1916-1919, i kushtoi me 60 mijë të vdekur, prej të cilëve 45 mijë e humbën jetën nga malaria”. 
- Është për të theksuar që: autori i këtij libri ishe dhe njeriu i cili kishte hyrë madje, si në shtëpinë e tij dhe në odën e Zogut, i cili shkruan se, në ditët e para të takimit me të, -punën e parë që e kishe bërë zogolli e kishte nderuar duke ia hapur gardërobën e tij; plot me uniforma nga më fantastiket, e cila pasurohej çdo muaj, si dhe një duzinë teshash civile, që zor se i kishte përdorur ndonjëherë. Kravatat ishin me qindra, si dhe një numër i pafund këmishësh, të gjitha ngjyrave, nga bluja e errët tek e kuqja dhe nuanca potrokalle të ndezura, por edhe as edhe një e bardhë. Kur e pyeta se, ku i mbante këmishët e bardha, m´u përgjigj se e bardha ishte demode, çka më bëri të vë buzën në gaz, duke i thënë se këmishari i tij, duhej t´i dinte këto punë, më mirë se kolegët e tij në Londër. Një ditë më pas adjutanti i Zogut më tha se, do të niste një kabëll, në Vjenë, për të porositur dy duzina me këmishë të bardha, që duhej të niseshin ekspres për në Tiranë. Zogu, nuk e mori vesh dhe as unë s´ía zura ngoje që e kisha parë kabllin. 
-Një pabesi e madhe i kishte hyrë, Zogut si duket në shpirt; madje, kudo , edhe në familjen e tij; -sepse, më tej lexojmë: “Gjatë mbrëmjes, Zogu e porositi kafen e vet, që e pinte pa sheqer,; në kafen me sheqer nuk mund ta ndiesh kurrë helmin, ashtu siç ka gjasë të ndodhë kur kafja është pa sheqer, ngase zeheri (helmi) ndjehet aty për aty. Kjo, qe arsyeja , që Zogu nuk e pinte asnjëherë të ëmbëlsuar edhe në shtëpinë e vet”. 
Një karakteristikë tjetër “njerëzore” jo pa ngjyrime të theksuara e tregon Saraçi, faktin që, zogolli, i paska urrejtur zogjtë: “Prapë këta zogj të mallkuar” – tha Zogu, dhe u kthye sërish në pozicionin e mëparshëm duke psherëtirë me gjithë shpirt. 
- Pse nuk jep urdhër t´i shfarosin këta zogj të shpifur? – i thashë. 
E kam bërë njëherë, madje, duke paguar një lek për kokë, por edhe mbasi kishin vrarë 20 mijë, dukej sikur qenë shtuar e shumuar edhe më fort se më parë... kështu që, na u desh të hiqnim dorë.” 
- “E kisha dëgjuar atë histori për njëfarë kohe kishte lënë pa mend gjithë Tiranën, por, u hoqa sikur s´ma kishin zënë veshët”- shkruan, Çatin Saraçi. 
Ndërsa, në shkrimin me titull: “Zogu fejohet me të bijën e Shefqet Vërlacit, asokohe kryeministër; - pasqyrohet qartë dështimi politik por, edhe karakteri antinjerëzor, prej vrastari, “ i mbretit të gjithë shqiptarëve”. 
“Shefqet bej Vërlaci, është aktualisht kryetari i shtetit kukull 
shqiptar, nën Musolinin” 
(Çatin Saraçi ) 
- Ai, është pronari i më se 400.000 hektarëve tokë të punueshme, në Shqipërinë e mesme dhe në atë të jugut, pa përmendur një pjesë të mirë të tokës së shitur. Në vitin 1923 Zogu u fejua me të bijën e tij. ... 
Këtë fejesë e bëri, për ta stabilizuar situatën e brishtë financiare të dhëndrit, duke i paguar dhe shlyer të gjitha borxhet, diçka rreth 18 .mijë paunde. 
- Një vit më vonë, Zogu do të qëllohej dhe plagosej nga Beqir Valteri. 
-Duke qenë i pamundur, për disa javë me radhë, Zogu u shtërngua të jepte dorëheqjen dhe t´i dorëzonte vjehrrit të ardhshëm, postin që mbante. Në këtë mënyrë, Vërlaci u bë kryeministër i Shqipërisë. 
-Mbasi, Zogu e shpagoi gjakun duke vrarë Avni Rustemin dhe mbasi plasi revolucioni, Zogu ende nuk e kishte marrë veten plotësisht nga plagët- ai, iu lut të vjehrrit që ta ndihmonte në konfliktin e hapur me njerëz të armatosur dhe sidomos me të holla. 
Atëherë, Shefqet beu e pa rrezikshmërinë e situatës dhe u rrek të arrinte një kompromis me kryengritësit, duke synuar të mos komprometonte pozitën e vet dhe të shtinte në rrezik pasurinë. 
Ne, morëm rrugët e u larguam që të gjithë, dhe kur mbas 6 muajsh, Zogu u kthye dhe hyri triumfues në Tiranë, Shefqet beu, u la krejtësisht mënjanë, ndërsa, të 10 mijë paundet e dhëna nga Vërlaci, mbas fejesës iu kthyen në qytetin dhe rezidencën e tij në Elbasan. 
Janë botuar histori nga më fantastiket dhe më të shëmtuarat rreth asaj fejese të lashtë.. 

VIJON 
Suedi, 18 prill 2009

----------

